# Feline Heaven



## Dove (Feb 11, 2005)

> Feline Heaven
> 
> A cat dies and goes to Heaven. God meets him at the
> gate and says, "You have 
> been a good cat all of these years. Anything you
> desire is yours, all you have 
> to do is ask." 
> 
> The cats says, "Well, I lived all my life with a
> poor family on a farm and 
> had to sleep on hardwood floors." 
> 
> God says, "Say no more." And instantly, a fluffy
> pillow appears. 
> 
> A few days later, 6 mice are killed in a tragic
> accident and they go to 
> Heaven. God meets them at the gate with the same
> offer that He made the cat. The 
> mice said, "All our lives we've had to run. Cats,
> dogs and even women with 
> brooms have chased us. If we could only have a pair
> of roller skates, we wouldn't 
> have to run anymore."
> 
> God says, "Say no more." And instantly, each mouse
> is fitted with a beautiful 
> pair of tiny roller skates.
> 
> 
> About a week later, God decides to check and see how
> the cat is doing. The 
> cat is sound asleep on his new pillow. God gently
> wakes him and asks, "How are 
> you doing? Are you happy here?" 
> 
> The cat yawns and stretches and says, "Oh, I've
> never been happier in my 
> life. And those Meals on Wheels you've been sending
> over are the best!"


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 11, 2005)

LOL--that's a great one, Marge!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## pdswife (Feb 11, 2005)

I'll be sending this one on to all my cat loving friends.

Thanks!


----------



## middie (Feb 11, 2005)

lol cute marge !!


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 11, 2005)

rofl - good one Marge!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 11, 2005)

marge, now that is funny


----------



## Dove (Feb 11, 2005)

Thank you, Thank You, Thank You.


----------



## tweedee (Feb 13, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA and still


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 14, 2005)

Marge, I told this joke over and over all week-end to all my cat loving friends and family.  We all had a great time with it.


----------



## Dove (Feb 14, 2005)

So glad you enjoyed it.


----------

